# Recommendations for new near field monitors



## Denkii (Nov 7, 2019)

After moving to a new place I won't have the space any more to have my Focal Alpha 80s on stands and they are a tad too big for my desk.
So I'm looking to take it down a notch.

What are nowadays recommendations for 6-7" monitors?
I have been eyeing the Yamahas HS7.
Also I hear a lot people raving about JBL LSRs and lately Kali LP6.

Price range would be around 600 for a pair max.
Any recommendations and reasons what to get?

Yeah I know: go and have a listen, it's a personal thing - I will. Just curious about your thoughts nowadays.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 11, 2019)

Getting no replies is awkward. Did I offend everyone on this forum already?  

Went to the music store and came back with an opinion about the LSRs, HS7s and a newcomer: Adam TV7.
Made the mistake and listened to the A7Xs but those are beyond what I'm willing to pay for my not well treated home studio.
Actually I liked the TV7 the most out of those options. Even when I compared them to the Alpha 65, which would be the closest step down to where I'm coming from.

Does anyone have a pair of TV7 and can compare them to some of the others and would be willing share their thoughts?


----------



## BassClef (Nov 11, 2019)

If you like your monitors... I have the Focal Alpha 65s working well only desk top, picked up for $579.


----------



## tav.one (Nov 11, 2019)

Have a look at Kali Audio’s IN8 3 way monitors launched this week. I’m buying a pair as soon as its available in my country. I have Yamaha HS80M since 10 years and love them, IN8 will be my 2nd pair.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 11, 2019)

I had been looking at the Adam TV7’s too, but the type of music your doing really makes a difference. Perhaps let people know the genres of your music and the size of your room.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 13, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> I had been looking at the Adam TV7’s too, but the type of music your doing really makes a difference. Perhaps let people know the genres of your music and the size of your room.


Orchestral or metal(well...metalcore-ish) 80% of the time. Sometimes Electronic stuff.

Room is approximately 25 square meters but almost completely seperated in the middle (new Homestudio occupies half of the living room).


----------



## Denkii (Nov 13, 2019)

BassClef said:


> If you like your monitors... I have the Focal Alpha 65s working well only desk top, picked up for $579.


Looking good!
Like I said I preferred the TV7 over the Alpha 65 in the store quite a lot. Maybe it was just exciting to listen to something that sounds different though...I'll check again.



tav.one said:


> Have a look at Kali Audio’s IN8 3 way monitors launched this week. I’m buying a pair as soon as its available in my country. I have Yamaha HS80M since 10 years and love them, IN8 will be my 2nd pair.


Looks interesting but I want to downgrade in size and these are monstrous


----------



## pderbidge (Nov 14, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Kali LP6





Denkii said:


> After moving to a new place I won't have the space any more to have my Focal Alpha 80s on stands and they are a tad too big for my desk.
> So I'm looking to take it down a notch.
> 
> What are nowadays recommendations for 6-7" monitors?
> ...



What I like about the Kali's is that they are recommended by a a few professionals I trust and respect and they are crazy cheap. If I wanted to stay under $400 I'd probably get the Kali's but if you're willing to spend more than I think some Adam's and Focal's would be worth looking at. I own the JBL LSR305's, before they started making them with the ugly shinny plastic face thing and I really like them. At the time they were probably the best bang for the buck within their price range but over time they have developed a slight hiss (confirmed it was internal by unplugging everything from the monitors and hiss remained). The hiss is not terrible but it is louder than I'd like it to be. So while the JBL's were the best within their price range I think the new budget king are the Kali LP6. I have heard reports that some LP6 models have a slight hiss but that Kali will work with customers to remedy any problems if you reach out to them. They seem to be a company that really wants to be on top of their game since they know they are the new players in a crowded market.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 14, 2019)

pderbidge said:


> What I like about the Kali's is that they are recommended by a a few professionals I trust and respect and they are crazy cheap. If I wanted to stay under $400 I'd probably get the Kali's but if you're willing to spend more than I think some Adam's and Focal's would be worth looking at. I own the JBL LSR305's, before they started making them with the ugly shinny plastic face thing and I really like them. At the time they were probably the best bang for the buck within their price range but over time they have developed a slight hiss (confirmed it was internal by unplugging everything from the monitors and hiss remained). The hiss is not terrible but it is louder than I'd like it to be. So while the JBL's were the best within their price range I think the new budget king are the Kali LP6. I have heard reports that some LP6 models have a slight hiss but that Kali will work with customers to remedy any problems if you reach out to them. They seem to be a company that really wants to be on top of their game since they know they are the new players in a crowded market.


I'd be intrigued to listen to the Kalis but unfortunately I cannot find a store that has them in stock.
I imagine out of LSR, HS7 and T7V they are closest to the LSRs which I found to be a bit boomy?

I liked the sound of T7Vs highs - they were very smooth. Fell in love with violins on those. Also they had a fairly deep low end but less defined of what I'm used to. Can't really compare this to my 8" speakers anyway so I will get used to less and/or muddier impact sound.

Listening to the HS7 started with a "wow" but ended in "I want to kill all highs on these" after not too much time. Every time I would switch back to the HS7 it was the same. First "wow", then the immediate need to eq all highs. I can't see myself using them at home.

I can see why the LSRs get praised, especially for the price. I just didn't like them very much? In retrospect I find it hard to describe. While the Yamahas and the Adams (especially the A7X...I still hate myself for even trying to listen to them - no I will NOT scrounge for more funds and buy these) each offered something different that I really enjoyed, the LSRs were just existing? This probably doesn't make any sense eh?
I found them uninspiring?
In retrospect I don't even know if that's a bad thing but when I was there I didn't feel much for them.

I'll check them again during my next session in the store. Ugh...dear Santa I wish for a pair of A7Xs and I promise I was a very good boy.

Edit: since I heard a lot positive feedback about the Kalis I might just order them to test them out. Can always send them back if I end up not liking them.


----------



## pderbidge (Nov 14, 2019)

Denkii said:


> I'd be intrigued to listen to the Kalis but unfortunately I cannot find a store that has them in stock.
> I imagine out of LSR, HS7 and T7V they are closest to the LSRs which I found to be a bit boomy?



I haven't found them to be boomy at all but I'm sure if you compare them to what you're used to then maybe so. They do have a bass and treble attenuator on the back which is necessary because of the rear mounted bass ports. Perhaps they were placed too close to a wall and that is why they sounded boomy?



Denkii said:


> the LSRs were just existing?


I think it's because these are a very neutral speaker, which is quite good given their price but I do know what you mean. The thing I like the most about these is their wave guide. If you have a less than ideal space with very little treatment than these speakers work great because there is less of a sweet spot due to the waveguide. I think the same is true of the Kali's.



Denkii said:


> dear Santa I wish for a pair of A7Xs


I have no doubt that the A7Xs are a step up from the LSR's



Denkii said:


> I heard a lot positive feedback about the Kalis I might just order them to test them out. Can always send them back if I end up not liking them.


I would agree with this strategy. Based on the feedback I wouldn't be surprised if these were competitive with the A7X's punching well above their price range. If you get them, please let us know what you think. I've been thinking of getting these myself as a possible "upgrade" to my JBL's even though these are in the same price range.


Another set of speakers I liked alot in a studio I have done a lot of recordings in are the Presonus Spectre 8's - They are too big for what you are looking for but if the Spectre 6 are similar in sound then these might be ones to try and listen to as well although I think they are a bit large as well.


----------

